# 6 days after blastocyst transfer - sore boobs have stopped



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Please help!

I'd been feeling really positive following ET - we got so much further than ever before and had one hatching blast transferred - but this morning I feel dreadful for the first time and convinced it hasn't worked. My boobs have been very sore since EC but today, they suddenly feel quite normal again unless I really prod them. I can't help feeling this is a bad sign  Also, I feel quite crampy low-down which I haven't really had up to now and have been feeling a bit dizzy the last couple of days. Am so fed up because I feel like AF is about to start. I'm supposed to test on Friday - 14 days post EC. Thanks for 'listening' and sorry to be so morose,

Lou xx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Just to reassure you, I had a day 6 blast transfer on my last cycle and a few days before I tested the tenderness in my boobs went completely - only felt slightly tender when I prodded them.  I got a BFP from that cycle which resulted in our daughter.  I had read a few months prior to my last tx that someone else had the same symptoms and went on to have a positive, so I found this quite comforting in a strange way    I had stomach cramps too - felt like AF was going to arrive any day and had the odd dizzy spell.  Also had slightly creamy brown spotting on day 8 of ET.

Hope it means good news for you - the 2ww is just awful, but please stay positive and don't be tempted to test early.

Good Luck  

Nikki
x


----------



## sal24601 (Jan 3, 2005)

OMG, you could be writing about how I feel today, sore boobs has good, feel crampy and pre menstrual, need to eat choclate and on day 8 post ET, also have spotting this afternoon, was feeling really down, but maybe......

I only had a day3 embie transfer as not enough embies after defrost to risk blast..... we shall see

Sal


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

weezz - I just wanted to wish you lots of luck for a bfp   everyone has different symptons so please dont worry keep positive. Lets hope the lister will be lucky for both of us.  

Didsy xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks for your replies, girls, and good luck with your current tx    

Lou x


----------

